# Microsoft Wireless Notebook Optical Mouse 4000

## faugusztin

Hello everybody,

i own this mouse for a few days, and it's basic parts (3 buttons, wheel) works without problems. But i'm unable to configure the 4th button on the side and the tilt wheel.

Relevant part of /proc/bus/input/devices :

```

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=045e Product=00e1 Version=0007

N: Name="Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 1.00"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input9

H: Handlers=mouse2 event4

B: EV=7

B: KEY=1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=1c3

```

Relevant part of xorg.conf (i use xorg 6.8.2) :

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier   "Mouse1"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Protocol"   "evdev"

        Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

        Option "Device"     "/dev/input/event4" #cat the various eventX files to find the right one

        Option "Buttons" "7"

        Option "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0" # find this line in your /proc/bus/input/devices

EndSection

```

Buttons 4 and 5 are the standard (vertical) wheel - that's 100%. But it looks like that tilt wheel and 4th button is not recognized by xorg. Doing "cat /dev/input/event4" produces garbage after pressing 4th button and tilt wheel.

What can i do to have fully working mouse ? Thanks for any answers.

----------

## shimage

I've never been able to get that sideways scrolling to work at all, but if you want that last mouse button to work, I'm pretty sure that you're going to have to tell X that there's at least 8 buttons. In my limited experience, the wheels have to come last, so the xorg.conf would look like this:

```
Section "InputDevice" 

        Identifier   "Mouse1" 

        Driver "mouse" 

        Option "Protocol"   "evdev" 

        Option "ZAxisMapping"   "5 6 7 8" 

        Option "Device"     "/dev/input/event4" #cat the various eventX files to find the right one 

        Option "Buttons" "8" 

        Option "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0" # find this line in your /proc/bus/input/devices 

EndSection
```

And then you'd need to route the buttons back to where they're supposed to be:

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 8 4 5 6 7"
```

Or you could look at one of the tutorials on getting logitech mice to work (since it's all the same to the computer). Incidentally, unless you use imwheel to define an action for the extra mouse button, it gets bound to "back". I hope that helps, though I honestly don't think it will.

----------

## faugusztin

 *shimage wrote:*   

> Or you could look at one of the tutorials on getting logitech mice to work (since it's all the same to the computer). Incidentally, unless you use imwheel to define an action for the extra mouse button, it gets bound to "back". I hope that helps, though I honestly don't think it will.

 

Your solution didn't work, and those for logitech mices didn't work too. No events generated for side button and tilt wheel even after using your solution - standard 3 buttons and vertical wheel works as before.

----------

## faugusztin

 *faugusztin wrote:*   

> Your solution didn't work, and those for logitech mices didn't work too. No events generated for side button and tilt wheel even after using your solution - standard 3 buttons and vertical wheel works as before.

 

I finally figured out how to enable the side button - here is the xorg.configuration :

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

    Option "Buttons" "7"

EndSection

```

And here is the command i execute after logon :

```

/usr/bin/xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"

```

Now the result in xev is :

Left button = button 1 

Middle (wheel) button = button 2

Right button = button 3

Wheel up = button 4

Wheel down = button 5

Side button = button 7

So only one problem remains - no tilt wheel events are reported.

----------

